# Where to Buy Concord Furnace Parts



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

What you are describing does not sound like a pressure switch or a circuit board to me. Other people posting here are having what sounds like the same problem you are having. Please look at the responses on concord furnaces. I posted several. If your furnace goes through the entire ignition sequence, starts up and runs fine, then cuts out, I really suspect a problem in your condensate evacuation system, or loss of draft from the inducer, caused by condensate build up. Can you post a picture of your furnace with the front panels off so we can see the design?

I am nowhere near as good as some of the guys on here like Doc, Yuri, Been there, etc. and they might be able to help. 

Sometimes a greenhorn like me hits on something out of the ordinary because we dont know any better. If your furnace has that condensate line that runs uphill to the inducer from the secondary HE, to me it flies in the face of logic. I would change it.


----------



## vancouver_guy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for your info, I uploaded this video to youtube: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-b29zZH-mM

I used justask.com and one of the HVAC specialists said the control board but if someone else has other ideas for me to try first I would love to hear them! 

I'll do some searching under Concord on here.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

If it ends up where you do need parts check out Pex Supply. Nicole is great. Great prices, and faster shipping than you can believe. I just looked at the video. OK so what was his final solution? The video ended before he said what was happening?


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Never mind I see that is your video DUH.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I just watched your video again and I bet your flame rollout sensor is kicking your furnace off. you should not have that wayward flame all along the crossover tube. Have you had the air into your jets adjusted? Is your incoming and outgoing air intake and exhaust clear? Take it off and blow your leaf blower through it .


----------



## vancouver_guy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, I made sure the intake/exhaust was clear, I guess I could call a service guy to come adjust the flame and tell me what's really wrong but then I'm gonna be pissed haha. 

Why would the LED indicator say pressure switch closed if its a different sensor? just asking because I know nothing about furnaces... I've never had one break before.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

At 2 years old, all parts should still be under warranty.

I'd clean the trap before I got any parts.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, Take the trap off, and really clean the heck out of it. Run some bleach and water in it and let it set, purge, and do it again several times. It probably full of bugs and sludge.


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

is that a copper line going to the gas valve? sorry ive just never seen that before. is that system oil? we dont have any oil stuff around here so its interesting if that is oil.


----------



## vancouver_guy (Dec 26, 2010)

No, its Natural Gas. All of the gas lines in my house are copper, first for me too, last house was all threaded pipe.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I thought the soft copper for gas had to be the stuff that's painted yellow so you don't confuse it with a water line. Anybody?


----------



## vancouver_guy (Dec 26, 2010)

All of my water lines are pex, and much larger than the gas line so it would be hard to mix up :thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Code, and code enforcement varies from area to area.


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

jagans said:


> Yeah, Take the trap off, and really clean the heck out of it. Run some bleach and water in it and let it set, purge, and do it again several times. It probably full of bugs and sludge.


Yeah I agree. I had always thought they were supposed to be yellow


----------

